# Skin Rash & IBS



## msheela (Mar 28, 2004)

Does anyone have a skin rash? My chest & shoulders have a red rash most of the time. Someone suggested that it is a sympton of my IBS. She also is a sufferer and has a rash. Any comments? I have been to countless Derms .... no luck!


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

I have had a rash of sorts mainly around my eyes since I started having IBS symptoms. My dermatologist thinks it is either an allergic reaction to something (tried switching everything, though). Maybe it could be related to IBS, but I've never read anything that have linked the two. If I remember, though, there was some talk about a histamine reaction being linked to IBS -- can't remember where I read it. Maybe it was in the Dr. Dahlman stuff, actually. Anyone have any science to back a connection up? Just as an aside, high stress can cause both IBS symptoms and rashes of sorts.BackFire44


----------



## msheela (Mar 28, 2004)

Saturday night I was talking to a friend of a friend and we were discussing the rash on my chest. She has a similar rash located on her stomach and she too has IBS. I went to the ADA (Amer Derm) site and read the paragraph below. I have contacted them and asked for any information regarding skin rashes and IBS. I'll keep you posted. I have been dealing with this for years and not one of the 5 or 6 derms I have been to has brought this to my attenion. Go figure!







===>Simple itching may be a symptom of a serious underlying disorder of the kidney, liver, thyroid or even Hodgkin's disease. Distinctive skin rashes or lesions can be seen in association with other medical disorders such as diabetes, inflammatory bowel disease, thyroid abnormalities or connective tissue diseases like lupus.


----------



## AlphaMale (Jan 21, 2004)

If I exceed sugars more than 2 apples(the only sweet food I am eating)a day I get rash all over my back. If I stick with my diet of no sweets I get no rash.


----------



## msheela (Mar 28, 2004)

I wish this horrible rash were a food alergy ... then it would be gone


----------



## AlphaMale (Jan 21, 2004)

> quote:I wish this horrible rash were a food alergy


msheelaAre you possitive it is not food related.What your diet looks like?Before I got my self on a very strict diet, it was almost impossible to figure out which food cause it because the rash was on my back 24/7. Now I can bring it on and off by eating/eleminating certain foods.It can be tricky to relate it to a food if you are not on a strict diet.


----------



## AlphaMale (Jan 21, 2004)

http://ibs.howstuffworks.com/ibs/hou/allergy2.htm msheelaDo you know if you are zink deficient?


----------



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

I remember reading somewhere that a skin rash was a symptom of Crohn's disease - like an early indicator. I don't remember where i read it though







meaning i don't remember if it was on a random internet site or one that i trust as being relatively medically accurate....Given the link that you posted above about rashes and inflammatory bowel disease though, it may have some credibility.I hope you are able to figure everything out and find a doctor able to help you.-kac


----------



## msheela (Mar 28, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your responses! I am deciding rather to go back to my gastro or to a new derm. Besides, IBS, I was diagnosed with photosensitivity. I think the IBS is either exacerbating the photosensitivity or creating a new skin rash.







I will keep y'all posted. Thanks again!


----------

